# I have changed!



## dylan87 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello there. I have not been here in awhile and I got an e-mail from sas encouraging old members to come back. I stopped coming here around Septemberish of last year. Some of you may remember me from chat or from when i looked like this! 








I have changed, not only in looks, but in everything pretty much. Here is me now! 








Since you last heard from me i have met 2 girls via myspace. The first was a big complicated mess that didn't turn out how i wanted. Basically, I was used. It's a long story that I don't want to get in to. The second I met in January and has been my girlfriend since February. Here we are!








Even before all of this I have had some succesful triumphs in college. I passed my speech class last summer and have had a few successful presentations, even one where I got an A! I'm still not sure what I want to major in. I'm thinking about photography because I love to take pictures. I'm not completely over this problem, but I have gotten better by leaps and bounds. I am still shy and get nervous in some social situations. I still have my job at Wendy's..which sucks!. Haha.

I encourage you to watch this slideshow that I put on my myspace showing a timeline of me. It has the date on which each picture of me was taken. You can really see how my appearance has changed, and you can see more pictures of me and my girlfriend 

And since it doesn't seem to work I will direct you to my myspace page where you can see it. http://www.myspace.com/22968202
Remember; you can get better!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Glad to hear you're doing so good, welcome back.


----------

